# Jet 1236 Lathe



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

I an looking at buying a used Jet 1236 Lathe. It is 3 years old in great shape and comes with a Nova bowl chuck. They want $ 450.00. Is this is good deal?
Help.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That doesn't sound bad Larry. The only problem I have is the variable speed is a reeves drive. Some people say it is no problem but others say it is a pain. I had one and didn't like it at all. It had to be maintained all the time. I felt at times I spent more time taking it apart to clean and lube the reeves pullies and shafts than turning. They also eat belts. I sold it and bought a Jet 1220 VS with a bed extension. Same 12" throw and has more length about 42". Others may have a different experience but mine wasn't good. Maybe it was just me.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Bernie. I used to work on treadmills. Some of the early ones used reeves drive.. very problematic drive system.


----------



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

Seems kinda high, I bought one 18 months ago for $100. and it runs good.


----------



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Bernie , I did get it yesterday and it came with a nova chuck and many extras, for this price I thought I'd try it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish I could find a good deal on a lathe, still looking


----------



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

LWall said:


> I an looking at buying a used Jet 1236 Lathe. It is 3 years old in great shape and comes with a Nova bowl chuck. They want $ 450.00. Is this is good deal?
> Help.


Is yours metal or wood ?
I have had a Jet 10 24 metal screw cutting lathe for over 25 years . I really like it. 
Wish I'd bought the 10 36 though-just for size of bed. I use mine almost daily, making jigs & ? for the wood working tools.


----------



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

Mine lathe is the Jet JWl 1236 wood.


----------

